
Harness Could Allow Dogs, Humans to Communicate - marklabedz
http://www.npr.org/blogs/alltechconsidered/2014/11/06/361730797/innovation-harness-could-allow-dogs-humans-to-communicate
======
fractallyte
Dogs already communicate with humans - it's just that most humans are too
'dumb' to understand the signals being conveyed: body language, scent,
vocalization, behavior...

------
bitwize
"My master made me this collar so that I could--SQUIRREL!!!"

First thing I thought of.

